# Medical Insurance



## Guest

Looking at moving to BKK in 2019. Any thoughts on getting the right Private Health Insurance would be greatly appreciated. We are retiring from the US at 52 yrs old and want to make sure we have the best coverage options. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Just search the internet.
I have used AETNA (previously BUPA) for 5 years.


----------



## dancebert

I just searched this forum for threads with 'health insurance' in the title. Twenty one hits.


----------



## Nicolas01

movetobkk said:


> Looking at moving to BKK in 2019. Any thoughts on getting the right Private Health Insurance would be greatly appreciated. We are retiring from the US at 52 yrs old and want to make sure we have the best coverage options. Thanks in advance.


Hey, I'm also moving to Bangkok soon and my partner and I are looking for a health insurance as well. Have u already got some good companies on your mind? We're considering luma health insurance, it seems to have really good coverage but we are still looking. How about u?


----------



## Bagwain

BUPA seem to be good.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

No longer called BUPA. Now AETNA.


----------



## LogosYu18

You may want to look into GEHA as an option. GEHA treats all your Thai expenses as if you are treated by in-network provider and just file the expenses and the exchange rate on the date the expense occurred. If covers worldwide. If you end up back in US and need treatment, it automatically covers. If you travel around the world, GEHA will cover that too. Just need to file the expense report for each incident.


----------



## Jim Slip

Try LAMP Insurance - healthcare, legal & special lines insurer. I had them for 2 claims and no problems.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Jim Slip said:


> Try LAMP Insurance - healthcare, legal & special lines insurer. I had them for 2 claims and no problems.


How old are you? Makes a diff with insurance.


----------



## Jim Slip

Pre 65 at the time of claims, then at 65 the premium went sky high so did not renew.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Jim Slip said:


> Pre 65 at the time of claims, then at 65 the premium went sky high so did not renew.


I'm 70. Use AETNA (was BUPA) at B10,500/month excludes heart stuff.


----------



## Oneman

I had BUPA (now named Aetna) for 6 years. Can recommend it, for those under age 70.

During those years, I had only one claim, a big one -- major surgery with 2 weeks in hospital -- and they paid in full with no problem at all.

BUT ... As soon as I turned 70 years old, they said goodbye to me due to old age. No renewal possible. I'm now without medical insurance.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I signed on with AETNA (BUPA) before my 65th birthday. While the premium has gone up 3% a year, they have been very good. I was 70 at my last renewal and will be 71 at the next. AETNA has implied I can renew again with the traditional 3%. Premium now is B10,700. a month.


----------



## JoeFromBoston

Aetna is a very good option. You want to make sure the plans are renewable for life. Some plans end cover once you hit a certain age. Thailand also offers a number of domestic private insurance plans for foreigners including one from Cigna Thailand. Also consider if you want coverage in Thailand only or would prefer to have a global plan to cover you worldwide.


----------

